# TRU B-475 with S-Module



## brandont (Apr 22, 2005)

I hate to sell, but either way:

Tru Technology B-475 (with S-Module) - eBay (item 300432666821 end time Jun-04-10 09:09:37 PDT)

I'll be offering my SSLD6i soon, to DIYMA members first


----------



## brandont (Apr 22, 2005)

BTW, this was purchased from Don (6spcoupe) a few months ago


----------



## brandont (Apr 22, 2005)

Lowered BIN price, since I cannot add a bid price.

If a DIYMA member wants to submit an offer via PM, go right ahead!!!


----------



## brandont (Apr 22, 2005)

My line driver is on ebay as well, same stipulations as the amp, if a DIYMA member wants it. just PM me


----------



## brandont (Apr 22, 2005)

TRU SSLD6i (International version) - eBay (item 300433477100 end time Jun-06-10 13:40:39 PDT)

i guess the link would be helpful


----------



## brandont (Apr 22, 2005)

decided on keeping the B475, but the SSLD6i is still up for sale


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

love how you had *$10,000.00 Standard Flat Rate Shipping Service*


----------



## brandont (Apr 22, 2005)

Yeah, I didn't know how to end the auction early till a day later. I figured, nobody is paying that much to ship anything


----------



## raadkins16 (Apr 21, 2005)

$185 for the line driver, dang someone got a good deal! Wish I would have seen this sooner!


----------



## dhershberger (Apr 2, 2010)

Yeah, no joke. At that price it would be too hard to pass up.


----------

